# On the 400th



## greenbaggins (Feb 15, 2011)

As many folks are well aware, this year is the 400th anniversary of the King James Version of the Bible. I have chosen to celebrate it in two ways. Firstly, I read this wonderful book on the subject. Secondly, I plan to both use the KJV in a worship service or two (explaining archaic terms so that people can follow along). I plan on giving the people a handout explaining some of the archaisms so that if people wish to read through the KJV this year (as I plan on doing), they can do so without fear.

The book to which I linked had a wonderful way of making me fall in love with the King James Version all over again. I have always liked the KJV. It has a majesty and grandeur that is unmatched. Furthermore, it is literary in a way that few other translations even approach. In this book, you will learn about the origin, process, translation philosophy, literary excellence, and literary influence of the KJV. One does not have to agree with every conclusion of his (I disagree with his assessment of the “and’s” in the KJV, which I regard as horrible English style) in order to appreciate the fact that this is a great tool to use in reclaiming the past, and avoiding some of the pitfalls that a fragmented Bible-reading public face.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 15, 2011)

What a profound translation it is.

When KJV says it, still it seems it says it best. The most penetrating.

I'm not sure if this is the measure of intuitive feel of a native speaker of the English language or if English is, as some creative writers suggest, a most creative and most powerful language for prose.


----------



## Grillsy (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the book. I just ordered it!


----------



## KMK (Feb 15, 2011)

Got it for $7.99 on Kindle!


----------



## Grillsy (Feb 15, 2011)

KMK said:


> Got it for $7.99 on Kindle!



I just got a Kobo. I forget that I as I was ordering 
my hard copy!
Lesson learned for me!


----------



## KMK (Mar 7, 2011)

Having now finished it, I highly recommend this book. Ryken puts into words so many of the things I love about the AV. I agree with him that the English speaking church in particular and our English speaking society in general have suffered a great loss with the proliferation of English Bibles. I also agree with Ryken that the battle is probably lost for good. With a heavy heart I await the church's choice for the AV's replacement. While I wait, I will continue to stand upon the firm ground of the AV.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 7, 2011)

I picked up _God's Secretaries_ (Adam Nicolson) and _In the Beginning_ (Alister McGrath) on the KJV story. Thanks for the tip, Lane. Now I will add Ryken.

This morning I ordered the 400th Anniversary edition of the *Allan Oxford Longprimer Ref Ed. Calfskin-Atlantic Blue*!!!

It looks GORGEOUS and will be a great addition to my library.

Here is what the R.L. Allan folks say:



> This Atlantic Blue calfskin will be leather lined and will thus be as pliable as the Highland Goatskin 53 or 53Br. If interested in this treasure, please order soon.
> 
> Atlantic blue buffalo grain calfskin, full yapp style, blue under gold page edges, leather lined in dark blue with double gilt lines inside, three cardinal red ribbon markers, writeable India paper, with 8 pp Presentation and Family Record section, dictionary of proper names, subject index, concordance, 32 pp lined writing paper and 24 pp Oxford Bible maps.This edition of the Long Primer is exceptionally rare for the following reason. This Bible has the distinctive 'overcasting' feature which used to be standard on quality binding. Basically you will find a extra line of stitching about 1/8 of an inch from the middle stitch, usually in Genesis and Revelation. This feature adds to durability and a feature of old school craftsmanship.
> 
> ...



Robert Bertrand claims that it is being released in a limited edition of 400 copies in honor of the 400th anniversary. http://www.bibledesignblog.com/2011/03/r-l-allans-KJV-long-primer-in-atlantic-blue-calfskin.html


Yippee!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 7, 2011)

I read this book years ago with a lot of appreciation. Too bad I can't remember much about it. LOL.

Amazon.com: The Men Behind the King James Version (9780801070082): Gustavus Swift Paine: Books

Maybe I will reread it again this year. I love reading historical stuff.


----------



## torstar (Mar 8, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> I picked up _God's Secretaries_ (Adam Nicolson) and _In the Beginning_ (Alister McGrath) on the KJV story. Thanks for the tip, Lane. Now I will add Ryken.
> 
> This morning I ordered the 400th Anniversary edition of the *Allan Oxford Longprimer Ref Ed. Calfskin-Atlantic Blue*!!!





Just got mine yesterday in the mail.

You will like it too much. The colour change of the pages to blue is a nice touch.


----------



## JennyG (Mar 9, 2011)

KMK said:


> Ryken puts into words so many of the things I love about the AV. I agree with him that the English speaking church in particular and our English speaking society in general have suffered a great loss with the proliferation of English Bibles. I also agree with Ryken that the battle is probably lost for good. With a heavy heart I await the church's choice for the AV's replacement. While I wait, I will continue to stand upon the firm ground of the AV.



you speak for me too, my dear brother. Everywhere Satan is loosening what used to be as nails in sure places - and the sum of the resulting spiritual harm is probably known only to him, and to the Lord who (praise be) will make it good before the end


----------



## lukeh021471 (Mar 9, 2011)

I also planned on reading the KJV through this year


----------

